# Proline Boilies



## Schleie! (1. August 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir gestern bei ebay 5kg Royal Fish von ProLine bei 3,2,1 bestellt, 5kg habe ich mit versand 26€ gezahlt, laut dem abgebildeten prospekt kostet son 5kg Einmer knappe 40€.

Ich habe aber noch nie etwas von proline gehört, geschweige denn etwas davon mal gesehen, bei uns in der region hat die eben kein Händler.

Nun wollte ich deshalb mal fragen, was so eure erfahrungen mit den boilies sind von proline, speziell diese "Royal Fish".
Ich will ja den Karpfen nichts schlechtes tun...

Kann man die mit irgendwelchen boilies anderer marken vergleichen?

Danke


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (1. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

hi!

ich kannte die murmeln bis vor kurzem auch nicht...

dann kam mein angelkollege mal mit 5kg knoblauch fisch oder sowas an... und hat die auf einer von 3 ruten gefischt... 

komischer weise liefen die dinger voll gut und auf den anderen tat sich nichts...

...also ich war überrascht!


----------



## BuzzMoody (1. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Hi,
Proline ist ne holländische Boiliefirma. Die Boilies gelten allgemein als recht hochwertig, Proline beschäftigt einige namhafte Karpfenangler, die Ihre Produkte testen und weiterentwickeln. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren fast ausschließlich Proline-Boilies gefischt und festgestellt, dass im Prinzip alle Sorten gut laufen. Beziehen kannst Du sie auch bei www.adventure-fishing-online.de ,die beiden Besitzer sind ebenfalls Testangler und recht erfolgreich.
Zu den Boilies: gibt es sowohl als Freezerbaits(mit Frischei) und auch als konservierte Boilies, die Zusammensetzung der Bestandteile würde ich als hochwertig bezeichnen. Es gibt einige Sorten in der Gold- sowie Special- und Standardcollection. Preislich sind die Boilies so bei 6-8 Euro pro Kilo angesiedelt, von daher hast Du einen guten Kauf gemacht.
Besonders fängig waren bei mir die Freezerbaits M-Factor.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Buzz


----------



## Fellisch (1. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Mion#h,

ich fische ausschließlich nur mit Proline Boilies.
Ich habe schon ganz gute Erfahrungen mit dennen gemacht.

Habe aber noch nie mit den Royal Fisch gefischt.

Ich kann dir noch Monstercrab, Big Activater und Fish Activater empfelen #6


----------



## Schleie! (2. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Hört sich ja alles sehr sehr gut an, dann werd ich mal sehen, wie sich bei mir der erfolg einstellt...oder ausbleibt ^^


----------



## julian123 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Was bedeutet eigentlich Freezerbaits?
Muss man die besonders lager oder so etwas?


----------



## BuzzMoody (3. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

@Julian123:

Freezerbaits sind frische Boilies, sprich ohne Konservierungsstoffe. Um eine längere Halktbarkeit zu erreichen, müssen diese eingefroren werden, da sie sonst anfangen zu schimmeln.


----------



## julian123 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*



BuzzMoody schrieb:


> @Julian123:
> 
> Freezerbaits sind frische Boilies, sprich ohne Konservierungsstoffe. Um eine längere Halktbarkeit zu erreichen, müssen diese eingefroren werden, da sie sonst anfangen zu schimmeln.


 
Ok danke und wie lange halten sie im ungefrorenen Zustand?


----------



## bennie (3. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

nur ein paar tage, am besten sofort einfrieren


----------



## Schleie! (4. August 2008)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Wie ist das dann eigendlich im Gewässer...

Wenn sie länger am Gewässergrund liegen, dann schimmeln sie doch auch? Wäre ja nicht so gut, wenn die dann noch ein Karpfen aufsaugt, oder allgemein wenn da der schimmelpatzen am Grund des Gewässers liegt...

Hatte das selbe schonmal vor ein paar Jahren mit Top Secret Boilies...die Teile können richtig was kaputt machen...


----------



## Hoppe (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Hallo ,
bei uns in der Region sind die Murmeln echt bekannt und sie fangen .
Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich speziell mit Tigernuts , Fish Garlic und Kelp peach gemacht . Die Dipps und Pop ups laufen auch , also keine Sorge


----------



## Carp_fisher (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Hi

Fischt jemand Proline Bolies??

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht ??

Instant Bolie oder eher für längere Kampanien?

Und welche Sorte ihr fischt und wo (Fluss oder See)

Gruss CF


----------



## Schleie! (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Kann die Teile nicht empfehlen, hab auf meine Royal Fish damals absolut nichts gefangen. auch der Boilie an sich gefiel mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Varvio03 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Ich Fische jetzt seit 4 Jahren Proline und kann absolut nichts negatives sagen.Egal an welchem Gewässer, die Boilies fangen instant wie auch über Jahre ihre Fische.Die besten Sorten sind für mich: Jede die Robin Red beinhaltet, ausserdem Birdfood-Scopex, Fish-Peach und Mega Spice.
Ich benutze aber nur die Freezers, zu den Ready Mades kann ich desshalb auch nichts sagen


LG


----------



## Carp_fisher (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Ja wenn eh nur Frozen Baits,aber Instant habe ich so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Carp_fisher (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Wieviel bezahlst du für die RR Range ?


----------



## carp007 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Moin,

also ich habe auch letzes jehr am kanal mit proline murmeln gefischt...
Ich hatte bananen readys und habe damit auch konstant immer was gefangen...

gruss...

carp007


----------



## carphunterx (9. November 2011)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Sry dass ic so spät dran bin aber ich muss einfach meinen senf dazu geben ... Proline boilies sind DIE besten Boilies , die ich jemals gefischt habe ... egal ob ready oder freezer ... alles fängt sowohl instant als auch über einen langen Zeitraum... Besonders gut sind meiner Meinung nach RRG Fish and Garlic Triple S und Salty Tuna


----------



## Lupus (9. November 2011)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Moin,
also erstmal hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer wie gut die Prolines sind...allerdings würde ich mich über sehr günstige Preise bei 321 sehr wundern! Überlagerte Ware kann man da schon mal ganz gut loswerden...dann wundert auch die magere Ausbeute von Schleie nicht!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## carphunterx (10. November 2011)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Genau ... Wenn du die Proline neuwertig testest dann wirst du keine ruhige nacht haben soviel ist sicher


----------



## Chappy (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Proline Boilies*

Hat jemand auf einer Messe dieshahr Proline Boilies gekauft und kann mir sagen was sie gekostet haben Zwecks Messerabatt oder so? Welche Sorten laufen gut bei euch?


----------

